
Node.js and the Struggles of Being an EventTarget - thanpolas
https://www.nearform.com/blog/node-js-and-the-struggles-of-being-an-eventtarget/
======
thanpolas
I'm genuinely curious, what are some use cases that would require EventTarget
vs EventEmitter on Node.js?

